# This is driving me nuts.



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

new pole, new cover 1/2" new technique=good to go. Am not a fan of the micro covers but haven't used much. When you think your rolling slow enough, go a little slower, will reduce splatter and smooth the paint out better. And I have seen some reds that take 5 coats to stop bleed thru so next time try the gray primer also works the other way when covering a color like red.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

ToolNut said:


> new pole, new cover 1/2" new technique=good to go. Am not a fan of the micro covers but haven't used much. When you think your rolling slow enough, go a little slower, will reduce splatter and smooth the paint out better. And I have seen some reds that take 5 coats to stop bleed thru so next time try the gray primer also works the other way when covering a color like red.


Take the gray primer idea one step farther: paint it black first. I learned that trick from an old autobody guy. It works like a charm.


----------



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

Grey Prime, two coats of any paint will look better than that.
Are you an experienced painter?
Dont dry $%$ it!! Keep it wet..


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with the others about the proper colour primer. I ran into that too. Some deep colours don't have enough solids in them to make the colour stand on its own. They need a prep coat to make it happen. One coat of a grey primer and one coat top coat you will be amazed at the difference.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Instock, Are you using a pan or a bucket set up when you're rolling?


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty sure he said something about a pan because he doesn't like to carry a bucket around. And I didn't even catch that but a fiver and a screen is much better for loading your roller and getting an even distribution on the cover.


----------



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

What he is probably doing is rolling it on nice and heavy letting it tack up and then going back and coating it out again, imo it has nothing to do with the nap size, just get plenty on the roller and you will be fine, btw I use 9" lambswool sleeve 3/4 nap all day every day,only time I change to 1/2 is if I'm applying semi-gloss.


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Instock, Are you using a pan or a bucket set up when you're rolling?


I use a pan with a liner. I've found the bucket setup is a pain to clean. I would only use that on a bigger job.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

instock said:


> I use a pan with a liner. I've found the bucket setup is a pain to clean. I would only use that on a bigger job.


Bucket makes it better to load roller, bucket a lot harder to upset, bucket a lot harder to step in, bucket harder to spill when filling. Plastic bucket let paint dry, then peel out the dried paint. What clean-up rinse the screen=Done


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Some roll out of buckets, some don't. I've tried it both ways quite a bit, and a big deep plastic pan is still faster for me. I don't seem to have problems spilling, stepping in the pan, etc. I can't just scoot a bucket along with my foot or roller, like I can a pan.


----------



## Vinnythepainter (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh my gosh is this getting more complicated than it needs to be! Use a half inch purdy dove and who cares how the customer looks at you there is NO OTHER way to paint red then to prime with a medium grey first. PERIOD. also if that contractor says he is doing it in one coat he is lying. One grey, two red minimum.


----------



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

> I can't just scoot a bucket along with my foot or roller, like I can a pan.


try scooting your pan along on a shag pile carpet, no chance :whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

davidanbess said:


> try scooting your pan along on a shag pile carpet, no chance :whistling


You must be thinking of one of the ones with little metal feet or HD plastic trays or something like that.


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

A 3/8 nap is fine for red indoors... it's just drywall. I would be looking at the product you are putting on. That first coat of red looks horrible as far as coverage. I do not use Valspar often but IF I have to do a red wall or red room interior I go straight to the High Definition paints.. Years ago I would prime grey and fight with the reds, not any more.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

something like red should be done in a flat but wipable and eggshell is too glossy, all deep colors look best in flat but red being so radiant remarkable and distinguished , it loses that integrity in shiney eggshell unless that shabby chick rough n racey is the look you are aiming for


----------



## Cutthroatpaint (Jul 18, 2012)

instock said:


> I've got this one customer who used to own a construction company, so he knows a thing or two about painting. We are working together to do his whole house. The rooms that he does look 95% perfect with one coat. My rooms look hideous after one coat. Even two coats doesn't get close! It's driving me nuts. I don't think I'm starving the roller. Sometimes I have so much paint on there that it just slides around and won't even roll. I'm using a 3/8 microfiber roller cover with BM Super Hide paint. Am I doing something stupid? Does he just have that much skill? Dark red is a tough color, but he's doing some deep colors as well. I don't get it. :blink:


Gray primer


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

instock said:


> I use a pan with a liner. I've found the bucket setup is a pain to clean. I would only use that on a bigger job.


Pans don't get a consistent amount of paint in the nap. IMO. :no:


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

Its a deep base color, prime the walls with "P3" primer which is gray, they paint 2 coats


----------



## vini (Dec 12, 2012)

That's burgundy your gonna learn a lesson on this one.

Prime coat and it doesn't have to be primer just a base coat of DARK grey, darkest you can get close to black, if you use a product like Ben moore the Ben product is great that's a one coater with a 1/2-3/4 nap roller Ben Moore roller cover there the bomb, load it up, in a bucket with a grate, if you use something less expensive it will be 2 coats, I figure it this way I can spend $20-35 on paint that will take 2 coats or spend $40 on a one coat paint like Ben Moore especially with the darker colors.


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

So yesterday I had to do red paint again. :blink:

I had to replace some T1-11 and paint a shed. The HD T1-11 was factory-primed in a light tan color and I was using some cheapo Glidden paint. The only thing I changed was the roller cover. I upgraded to a 1/2 inch. 

I didn't think barn red Glidden had a snowball's chance in hell of covering light tan. I was dead wrong. It worked awesomely. I did the trim first and slopped a little white paint on the siding, so sometimes that showed through a little. But basically it was done in one coat! 

Cutting out the T1-11 took forever with all those little bumps and notches.


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Title of the thread reminded me of this

A man walks into a bar with a steering wheel in his pants. The Bartender says, "Why do have a steering wheel in your pants?" The man replies " I don't know but its driving me nuts".

Ba dump! :laughing:


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Blasphemy from you guys saying pans are a no go. Buckets are a no go, and a huge time waster. Use a bigger roller if you want to apply more paint. 

Did the op say if the ex contractor was using the same color? If not then he knew enough to stick you with that red. 

Edit nvm. He was trying to do that red in a $17 paint. Won't happen with five coats of that paint.


----------



## AlPropertySvcs (Sep 13, 2012)

Your problems are the "stick" get a real pole and the micro-fiber cover get a lambswool like suggested .Your wooster frame is fine .Next time a darker gray primer for reds or yellows .

eta ....pans suck 
made for homeowners you have to refill the pan every wall or so .


----------



## Derek1157 (Dec 21, 2012)

Personally, I believe it's technique. Not sure if you're doing this, but it's important to not roll the paint out until the skin is dry. You've go to keep it nice and saturated. Load it, roll 2-3 "columns" on the wall, then reload. Judging by the 2 pics, it looks like it's being spread on too thin. Don't be afraid to use the product. Again, not saying this is what you're doing. But "over-rolling" is common. I prefer 1/2" nap soft woven from SWP or Purdy Colossals, also @ SWP. The Colossals hold more paint and allow you to roll a few extra strokes before reloading. Also, I'm a firm believer in gray primer underneath the red. Also, many reds and yellows require a special tinting base. As a former SWP employee, I can tell you that most paint stores have no problem sneaking the wrong base past you. They just load it up with colorant. I did it a million times. It's not the same as a factory red base.


----------

